# Hedgehogs and Guinea Pigs



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have heard that if you put a hedgehog and guinea pig together, they can spread some sort of fatal disease? Does anyone know if this is true? I don't even have a guinea pig but my friend who is petsitting over Christmas has a guinea pig, and I want to make sure them being in the same house will be ok. I have seen a lot of youtube videos with hedgehogs and guinea pigs together :? Any advice would be great!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never heard of that before, but that doesn't mean its wrong. I have my two Skinny Pigs in the same room as my hedgies because since they have no hair they need warmer temps too. They've been in the same room for 8 months now and I haven't had any problems. You can call your vet and ask them, they should know.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you mean the same house as in the same building or the same cage?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

The same house, not the same cage. Holden has his own cage, I would never put him in a cage with another animal.

I will call the vet tomorrow and see if they know, I just heard this information from a friend so not a reliable source. Thanks Nikki


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never heard of that but if you can let us know what the vet says, if it is true it's something I definitely want to make a note of


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

This is not true I keep my 13 hedgies and 6 guinea pigs in same room most cages are close. I had no issues I think they are referring to foot n mouth.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I called my vet, and she said Hedgehogs and Guinea Pigs don't spread anything but Rabbits and Guinea Pigs may spread Bordetella (a respiratory disease) when they are together.


----------

